

SFPD statement on aiding Apple - tokenadult
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20101412-37/full-text-sfpd-statement-on-aiding-apple/

======
ohashi
It seems like a pretty empty statement. Apple tracked the item to that
location - but it wasn't there. No mention of whether the officers
misrepresented that the other two men were not police officers, no mention of
what evidence was brought forth to search this guys home, definitely not a
warrant. I don't feel like we've been given a clear picture as to what really
happened and it's a cover your ass statement.

~~~
technoslut
It's their intent to not give a clear picture. The only way they'll do so is
in a court of law.

The whole saga is pretty sickening from all ends. The cops should've never let
Apple employees search his home and the cops should've identified these people
searching his home as not being cops. This guy has at least some relation to
the theft because they tracked it back to his house. If he didn't take it then
he most likely knows who did.

~~~
meatsock
it seems to me that someone who knew what they were stealing would have an
incentive to have the trail point to anyone other than themselves.

~~~
technoslut
You're taking it from the point of view as someone who posts on Hacker News
that knows a lot about tech. At some point, not too soon after the theft took
place, that prototype was in that house. Since Apple hasn't been able to track
it since, the logical conclusion is that whoever stole it became aware that it
can be tracked and turned the phone off.

The story that you're creating only exists in movies. Only someone as devious
as Keyser Söze would do that.

~~~
bugsy
"At some point, not too soon after the theft took place, that prototype was in
that house."

You have absolutely no proof of that. If you do please link to it. Statements
from Apple goons aren't evidence. I could state that you are a terrorist
pedophile so we should search your house for child porn and bombs. That
doesn't make you one unless there is actual evidence shown to a judge in order
to get a search warrant.

~~~
technoslut
I have the same news which you are basing your own assumptions on. Apple
didn't search his house for no apparent reason. Do you really believe that the
GPS and cellular triangulation they were using were wrong? This is the same as
Homeland Security are using to capture terrorists.

I'm not arguing this on a legal basis. I will leave this up to the courts. I
grew up on the streets and, while I may not have stolen something in my youth,
I can tell you I would've been the guy to tell him to shut the phone off.

There is this belief among many of the absolute of good and evil. Most times
this is not the case. It's always complicated and not always clear.

If you disagree, please explain the reason why anyone was there in the first
place.

~~~
meatsock
they had evidence pointing to a location. this does not mean the resident of
the nearest house is culpable. perhaps the thief was walking by at the time.
theres a lot of leeway I feel you may be overlooking.

